# woodburner advice



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

Just had an 'ITEM 27 eco-turbo termocamino' installed to provide central heating and hot water. I have however been given no instructions or manual. Does anyone know how to get the best out of this particular woodburner or suggest where I may be able to get info or instructions for use? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
G


----------

